# ferguson



## P.G.FISH (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi, I Was Wondering If Someone Can Tell Me What Year My Tractor Is, It's A Ferguson I Don't No if It's A Ford, Or A Massey. 
I Don't No Much About Tractors, this was My Grandpa's And I'm Trying To Fix It Up.

The Ser No.TO-108910

I'v Tryed To Find This Ser No. "TO-10", But All I Can Find Is "TO-20","TO-30", And "TO-35"

THANKS


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

The serial number says it's a TO-30 and I see the air filter inlet on the dash, but I don't see the oil filter on the right side.


----------



## beardog (Dec 26, 2010)

It's a 1953 TO30 Ferguson. Has a Z129 engine.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi pg Fish 
I you look on the distributor there is an aluminium tag with a bunch of numbers among the numbers you will find the month and year of manufacture. 
Happy days 
regards Hutch


----------

